# Typical cost for haldex oil change?



## Gone (May 5, 2009)

Car's due for a Haldex oil change, so what's a fair price for this work these days? Oil's about £15, half an hour's labour ~ £30, plus VAT = £50-60 - fair?

One of these days I'll DIY it but I don't fancy contorting myself underneath it this weekend and the folks' garage is too full to use the pit.


----------



## Lovinit (Mar 5, 2011)

had mine done today, cost me 90 all in...(filter/oil etc)

i'l be honest with you i think i overpaid.. but i went to this garage off a recommendation from a friend as a favour...(complicated)

But i think you can get it for about £70/80 or so i've seen it on here before...

James


----------



## oldhipp (Feb 7, 2009)

Had mine done last week.Oil 12 quid,labour 16 quid.PS.where the hell is the pound sign?


----------



## jakon316 (May 22, 2011)

these all seem very cheap prices audi truro £70 for oil change £140 for oil change and filter last week


----------



## les (Jul 24, 2006)

oldhipp said:


> Had mine done last week.Oil 12 quid,labour 16 quid.PS.where the hell is the pound sign?


On your keyboard unless you have one of those Trotters Independent Traders keyboards :roll:


----------



## peter-ss (Sep 3, 2008)

Haldex oil and filter change is £90 at TT Shop.

http://www.thettshop.co.uk/servicing_mk1_4wd.asp


----------



## Gone (May 5, 2009)

cheers, £90 seems to be the going rate for the filter + oil job but I just need the oil hence the question.

Audi Portsmouth have quoted £64 before any TTOC discount (usually game) so that seems fair to me.


----------



## tricklexxx (Oct 21, 2010)

25% off at TTShop

viewtopic.php?t=201181


----------



## markypoo (Sep 4, 2009)

My Indie did oil and filter for £60, they must just like me  Bit far for you to travel though for that price :wink:


----------



## andybond68 (Jun 6, 2011)

JBS auto designs Chesterfield (part of Custom Code) quoted me £76 for Haldex oil and filter, Audi Sheffield agreed to price match so had it done today along with coil pack recall (FOC).


----------



## les (Jul 24, 2006)

oldhipp said:


> Had mine done last week.Oil 12 quid,labour 16 quid.PS.where the hell is the pound sign?


OK then here I have plenty you can have some of mine £££££££££££££££££££££££££££££££££££££££££££££ :lol:

BTW no need to give me them back I have plenty more where they came from :wink:


----------

